# Long Distance Covid job



## BigTurtle (Aug 6, 2020)

I have catered a group of motorcycle enthusiasts for a few years. This year we have Covid and they were meeting in West Virginia and I'm in the North Carolina Mountains. 
This time I excluded breakfast and suggested they frequent the locals places that were open. I did get up and have three urns if fresh coffee every morning. 
The first day I did pulled/chopped pork with my sauce. Second day was my Morrocan Express. Third day was Low Country Boil. I prepared sides too. Then we (me and Bonnie my adopted four legged constant companion now) came back via Kentucky and I had my baby backs for my Mom there and dropped them off because her assisted living facility is in lockdown but I did get super tender ribs to her. Longest haul for me to cater to date. A lot of stuff to carry. Fed 50 plus and the mayor of the town.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 6, 2020)

*This is the Morrocan Express dish I make*


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 6, 2020)

looks pretty tasty from here, ya should drove a little further and dropped some off for me! sounds like ya had a busy weekend.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 6, 2020)

Smoked sliced and marinated pork tenderloin with North African spices for my Morrocan Express.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 6, 2020)

Pork awaiting their return.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 6, 2020)

Good lookin chow.  And a busy weekend.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 6, 2020)

Man that Morrocan pork looks awesome. I’d love that I’m sure. I’d hope that pic is twirling on the carousel soon.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that Morrocan pork looks awesome. I’d love that I’m sure. I’d hope that pic is twirling on the carousel soon.



Being that I haven't come here for long periods of time, I don't know what the carousel is about. I just yesterday upgraded my membership to get rid of commercials.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

Fried cabbage, potatoes, onions and garlic was a well liked side dish.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

The s pitmaster and official taste tester.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 7, 2020)

All of the food looks teriffic. Could you share your recipe for the cabbage,potatoes,onions and garlic?


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> All of the food looks teriffic. Could you share your recipe for the cabbage,potatoes,onions and garlic?


Sure, two heads of cabbage coarsely chopped, four large Vidalia sweets coarsely chopped, one 10 pound bag of Yukon gold taters peeled and cut up into chunks, two sticks of butter and enough oil to keep it cooking without sticking. Add about six tbsp of fresh garlic (I take a jar of prechopped fresh garlic ) like you buy at large box stores. Then salt to taste. Start potatoes first then after 10 minutes add everything except the garlic. Garlic added the last 10 minutes when cabbage starts to brown and onions are translucent. I can't teach timing, it's a feel thing.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

I also did smoked seasoned and then fried Brussels sprouts, rustic garlic bread and a couple of other specialties.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 7, 2020)

Good looking Que and event. looks like you did well! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 7, 2020)

BigTurtle said:


> Sure, two heads of cabbage coarsely chopped, four large Vidalia sweets coarsely chopped, one 10 pound bag of Yukon gold taters peeled and cut up into chunks, two sticks of butter and enough oil to keep it cooking without sticking. Add about six tbsp of fresh garlic (I take a jar of prechopped fresh garlic ) like you buy at large box stores. Then salt to taste. Start potatoes first then after 10 minutes add everything except the garlic. Garlic added the last 10 minutes when cabbage starts to brown and onions are translucent. I can't teach timing, it's a feel thing.


Thank you Big T.


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

Of course embellishments are easy with this dish. Add sausage or sezchaun stir fry or_ buffalo wings sauce _


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 7, 2020)

Everything looks fantastic, you were quite the busy fellow, nice job! RAY


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 7, 2020)

I want to stay busier but we're a media driven and scared society these days except for myself and a few hearty bikers. None of use came down with Covid and we all traveled across many states and did not wear masks. Just saying.


----------

